# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  *sigh*...can't figure out what species of Afr. House Snake he is!!!

## 4theSNAKElady

..pssshht. This is VERY frustrating. I got "Nephtali", a male African House snake about a month ago. I want to get this guy a couple girlfriends, and Ophicus (sp?) gave me some good advice, directing me to his website (which was awesome) and warning me about making sure I'm getting the same species. Well, I was cruizin the forum and the net tonight, and now I am totally confused!! I've compared pics between L.fuliginosus and L.capensis, and they look almost exactly the same!!!! Some sites say it's oly a locality thing, some say they're completely different species!!! Ugh!!! this is very frustrating, because I want to breed them, but I want to be sure I'm getting the same kind Nephtali is!! How do you tell the difference?????? He's got the "V" connecting stripe on his nose decribed on Ophichus's site, but some photos of the other species have that same thing!!! What do I do???!!! :Confused:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## mainbutter

post pics and someone well versed in the various species might be able to pinpoint it for you  :Very Happy: 

good luck.

----------

